# Confessions



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Guys, I did it again. I tried to resist but my will snapped when it went on sale again for an even lower price. I ordered a Wen 56225i. It was on sale for $385 out the door. I've wanted one of the gas jug inverters for a while but didn't see any that didn't cost a king's ransom. Apparently, this one is usually around $550, but they must be doing a clearance on it. I wanted something I could use to run the window shakers at night while sipping fuel. My GN400i is not bad on fuel, but it would probably use about 3 gallons to run 10 hours rather than the 1 gallon this one uses. After Ida, it was driven home for me just how much fuel efficiency matters when gas lines extend past a quarter mile. 

Of course, it comes with a Torch plug that I intend to replace with an NGK before I run it the first time. Wen says the NGK plug is a CR5HS. I can't find that plug anywhere. There is a CR5HS*A *out there, but I don't know what the "A" means. There is also a "B" version but I don't know what that means, either. It looks like plugs are getting harder to find so I'm going to try to find one quickly. Anyone know what the skinny is on the different versions? They all look to be the same heat range, so that's not the difference.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

For those who like pics:


----------



## LenD (Jan 12, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Of course, it comes with a Torch plug that I intend to replace with an NGK before I run it the first time. Wen says the NGK plug is a CR5HS. I can't find that plug anywhere. There is a CR5HS*A *out there, but I don't know what the "A" means. There is also a "B" version but I don't know what that means, either. It looks like plugs are getting harder to find so I'm going to try to find one quickly. Anyone know what the skinny is on the different versions? They all look to be the same heat range, so that's not the difference.





https://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/convert/NGK_PN/CR5HS


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

LenD said:


> https://www.sparkplug-crossreference.com/convert/NGK_PN/CR5HS


I saw that chart, but it doesn't show that the CR5HS cross-references with the CR5HSA. From what I have read, they are the same plug except for the "A" designation which means "special design" in NGK code speak. I can't find the CR5HS anywhere. My guess was I can use the "A" version but I'm not sure how to confirm that. There's a Denso plug that would work, but those are getting hard to find. I think Denso plugs are good, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> Guys, I did it again. I tried to resist but my will snapped when it went on sale again for an even lower price. I ordered a Wen 56225i. It was on sale for $385 out the door. I've wanted one of the gas jug inverters for a while but didn't see any that didn't cost a king's ransom. Apparently, this one is usually around $550, but they must be doing a clearance on it. I wanted something I could use to run the window shakers at night while sipping fuel. My GN400i is not bad on fuel, but it would probably use about 3 gallons to run 10 hours rather than the 1 gallon this one uses. After Ida, it was driven home for me just how much fuel efficiency matters when gas lines extend past a quarter mile.
> 
> Of course, it comes with a Torch plug that I intend to replace with an NGK before I run it the first time. Wen says the NGK plug is a CR5HS. I can't find that plug anywhere. There is a CR5HS*A *out there, but I don't know what the "A" means. There is also a "B" version but I don't know what that means, either. It looks like plugs are getting harder to find so I'm going to try to find one quickly. Anyone know what the skinny is on the different versions? They all look to be the same heat range, so that's not the difference.


lol “WEN” in doubt, buy more generators. I can’t blame you, a 2kw suitcase generator is a VERY handy unit to own.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I really wanted something lighter to run when I didn't need the wattage in order to conserve fuel. I'm just not sure what's up with the spark plug. I think the NGK plug Wen recommends may be discontinued.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> I saw that chart, but it doesn't show that the CR5HS cross-references with the CR5HSA. From what I have read, they are the same plug except for the "A" designation which means "special design" in NGK code speak. I can't find the CR5HS anywhere. My guess was I can use the "A" version but I'm not sure how to confirm that. There's a Denso plug that would work, but those are getting hard to find. I think Denso plugs are good, but I don't know much about them.


Denso is quality stuff, if it crosses then use it. The CR5HSA is likely fine as well. These are 4-5 dollar plugs, you can easily buy both and compare to the torch to get your answer.

It’s easy to compare. The heat range is a match with either. Next, the amount of protrusion from porcelain insulator center and ground electrodes. Last would be if it has exposed threads on the top where the spark plug wire attaches or a terminal nut.


----------



## LenD (Jan 12, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I saw that chart, but it doesn't show that the CR5HS cross-references with the CR5HSA. From what I have read, they are the same plug except for the "A" designation which means "special design" in NGK code speak. I can't find the CR5HS anywhere. My guess was I can use the "A" version but I'm not sure how to confirm that. There's a Denso plug that would work, but those are getting hard to find. I think Denso plugs are good, but I don't know much about them.


On the champion site, those three are replacement-equivalent to champion Z9Y:
CR5HS use Z9Y
CR5HSA use Z9Y
CR5HSB use Z9Y

on the NGK site, they are interchangeable


https://www.ngk.com/search/all?q=Cr5hs



I honestly doubt it makes a difference.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

These should work









Amazon.com: NGK 3001.6800 (6535) CR5HSB Standard Spark Plug, Pack of 1 : Automotive


Buy NGK 3001.6800 (6535) CR5HSB Standard Spark Plug, Pack of 1: Spark Plugs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





..and..









Amazon.com: HONDA 98056-55726 S/PLG (U16FSR-U) : Automotive


Buy HONDA 98056-55726 S/PLG (U16FSR-U): Chassis - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the ngk rocks for sure in the gens.
so how long till you start seeing red in your shop?
lol
love to see you get a honda eu2200i gen!
they are quiet power for sure.
and easy to mod for tri fuel.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks for the links, Pipe. I put a CR5HSB in my cart. The Honda 2000 and 2200 use the CR5HSB plug. I don't know what the difference is, if there is one, between the various revisions. Since the Wen is Honda-ish, I have a feeling the B revision will work fine. I just don't want that Torch in there. 

Iowa, not sure when I will have The Red in the workshop, at least as far as gensets go. I do have a Honda engine on my power washer and I have a Honda 4-wheeler. I also have a Honda mower. So Honda is not absent from my small engine collection. I would love to have a 2200, though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol on the red.
we will get you converted to the red kool aid soon!
lol


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I ordered a Moeller nine gallon marine tank from Amazon yesterday. I want to drill a hole on the side near the bottom and install a petcock. I intend to use it as an auxiliary fuel tank for the Wens. My Coleman tank is plastic and there's a hole where the petcock attaches using a rubber grommet/bushing to provide the seal for the fuel barb. That appears to be how plastic tanks are tapped on generators. 

It looks like there's a standard size for that kind of application, 33/64 inch. What size hole do I need to drill for the grommet? That same size, or smaller?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> I ordered a Moeller nine gallon marine tank from Amazon yesterday. I want to drill a hole on the side near the bottom and install a petcock. I intend to use it as an auxiliary fuel tank for the Wens. My Coleman tank is plastic and there's a hole where the petcock attaches using a rubber grommet/bushing to provide the seal for the fuel barb. That appears to be how plastic tanks are tapped on generators.
> 
> It looks like there's a standard size for that kind of application, 33/64 inch. What size hole do I need to drill for the grommet? That same size, or smaller?


always go under size on the hole for a better fit.
i like using the gear oil sealer for that kinda stuff.
pm if you need links on that


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> always go under size on the hole for a better fit.
> i like using the gear oil sealer for that kinda stuff.
> pm if you need links on that


I heard a rumor that petroleum lubricants attack rubber. Is that true? I had planned to used a very small amount of lithium grease to assist in seating the grommet, but obviously not if it's going to cause issues. 

As far as the size of the hole itself, I was going to measure the hole that's on the Coleman tank since it appears to be a standard diameter, but the Coleman is currently assisting with Grand Isle clean up. That bad boy is out in the field making a difference with its saw blade waveform. I would think I can determine the correct diameter of the hole by using the inside diameter of the grommet hole as a guide. I could test drill bit sizes until I get to one that's snug in the grommet where the fuel barb inserts into the grommet. That should be a very snug fit, if it's not too small. I don't want any fuel leaks, obviously. I don't know how thick the plastic is on the tank, but I would presume it would be at least as thick and robust as the plastic on the Coleman fuel tank. I've never worked with marine tanks before so I cannot speak from experience.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The best lubricant would be a little soapy water. It dries and won’t react. 

These come in handy for sizing grommets. 








IRWIN Drill Bit Gauge, 1/16-to-1/2-Inch, 29-Hole (12092) - Power Drill Accessories - Amazon.com


IRWIN Drill Bit Gauge, 1/16-to-1/2-Inch, 29-Hole (12092) - Power Drill Accessories - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use silicone dielectric grease to help with grommets 
and tight wire pull.

or you can use the gear oil rtv.
then it will seal perfect after it sets up.


----------



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I ordered a Moeller nine gallon marine tank from Amazon yesterday. I want to drill a hole on the side near the bottom and install a petcock. I intend to use it as an auxiliary fuel tank for the Wens. My Coleman tank is plastic and there's a hole where the petcock attaches using a rubber grommet/bushing to provide the seal for the fuel barb. That appears to be how plastic tanks are tapped on generators.
> 
> It looks like there's a standard size for that kind of application, 33/64 inch. What size hole do I need to drill for the grommet? That same size, or smaller?


I saw this tank extender for honda and may work on some other makes. Seems pricy. A good idea if they work.
I prefer to shut the gen down every 12 hours or so and let it cool so I can check oil and such.








Amazon.com: superbobi-Extended Fuel KIT for Honda Generator use Your 5 G Tank : Automotive


Buy superbobi-Extended Fuel KIT for Honda Generator use Your 5 G Tank: Gas Tanks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

cosmic said:


> I saw this tank extender for honda and may work on some other makes. Seems pricy. A good idea if they work.
> I prefer to shut the gen down every 12 hours or so and let it cool so I can check oil and such.
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that setup before using Honda inverters. I think what allows the cap feeding is the fact that Honda inverters use fuel pumps. I don't think it's possible with a gravity-fed fuel system. I used a six gallon external tank with my GN400i during the outage after Ida. It worked perfectly. I was able to vastly increase the run time. I really needed the inverter to run through the night since the insects were terrible at night and they'd eat me alive during the 3 am fuelings. The external tank allowed me to go from dusk until dawn. The inverter didn't have any issues running that way. It was rock-solid throughout the entire outage.


----------



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I've seen that setup before using Honda inverters. I think what allows the cap feeding is the fact that Honda inverters use fuel pumps. I don't think it's possible with a gravity-fed fuel system. I used a six gallon external tank with my GN400i during the outage after Ida. It worked perfectly. I was able to vastly increase the run time. I really needed the inverter to run through the night since the insects were terrible at night and they'd eat me alive during the 3 am fuelings. The external tank allowed me to go from dusk until dawn. The inverter didn't have any issues running that way. It was rock-solid throughout the entire outage.


I was wondering if there was a pump involved. Didn't seem logical that the vacuum created by a gravity fed system would be enough to draw fuel from the bottom of another tank. 
I have the predator 2000 (1600 really) and I get about 12hours from a gallon using around 1200 watts and considerably less at night so it works out well for me . We don't bother with AC, I would need a bigger gen and more fuel and I'm trying to keep this as simple as possible. 
W e lived on and off sailboats for years so AC is something they had in restaurants on shore.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

You are in deep Swamp. First you start by buying it some spark plug jewelry, innocent enough. But then you are on to accessorizing it with other bling like described above. Before you know it you're going to sew it a little dress, a _little_ dress, you bad boy. (Be sure to post us up some pics, definitely front and side views, you know, for research purposes only, of course...)

Admit it Swamp: Late at night you catch yourself out there in the garage, gazing wistfully at it. But then, how would I know...


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> You are in deep Swamp. First you start by buying it some spark plug jewelry, innocent enough. But then you are on to accessorizing it with other bling like described above. Before you know it you're going to sew it a little dress, a _little_ dress, you bad boy. (Be sure to post us up some pics, definitely front and side views, you know, for research purposes only, of course...)
> 
> Admit it Swamp: Late at night you catch yourself out there in the garage, gazing wistfully at it. But then, how would I know...


I told you that in confidence. You promised it would remain our secret. Our dirty, filthy secret. How can I ever share myself with you again???

I think I need therapy.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

We got a sudo soap opera on our hands. “Generators of our lives”

Full transparency… I’ve totally just stood there looking at my generator. You know, taking it all in.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> I told you that in confidence. You promised it would remain our secret. Our dirty, filthy secret. How can I ever share myself with you again???
> 
> I think I need therapy.


buy two hondas and call me in the morning!
LMAO!


----------



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

I too am guilty of pampering my Predator...

rain resistant


I'm having a heck of a time posting pics, any ideas ?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pm mm the super mod on the pix issue.


----------



## macdenewf (Sep 3, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Guys, I did it again. I tried to resist but my will snapped when it went on sale again for an even lower price. I ordered a Wen 56225i. It was on sale for $385 out the door. I've wanted one of the gas jug inverters for a while but didn't see any that didn't cost a king's ransom. Apparently, this one is usually around $550, but they must be doing a clearance on it. I wanted something I could use to run the window shakers at night while sipping fuel. My GN400i is not bad on fuel, but it would probably use about 3 gallons to run 10 hours rather than the 1 gallon this one uses. After Ida, it was driven home for me just how much fuel efficiency matters when gas lines extend past a quarter mile.
> 
> Of course, it comes with a Torch plug that I intend to replace with an NGK before I run it the first time. Wen says the NGK plug is a CR5HS. I can't find that plug anywhere. There is a CR5HS*A *out there, but I don't know what the "A" means. There is also a "B" version but I don't know what that means, either. It looks like plugs are getting harder to find so I'm going to try to find one quickly. Anyone know what the skinny is on the different versions? They all look to be the same heat range, so that's not the difference.


Nothing wrong with taking advantage of a good deal....
My will snapped last month too. I have a 13KW portable nat gas generator and when i was recently showing a neighbor the setup...it wasn't delivering 220v....and with a storm brewing in the gulf...i didn't want to be without power...so i ordered a Pulsar 12KW dual fuel. 
Turns out that i simply had a loose wire where the coils come out to the terminal block on the generator itself but now i have a backup...to my backup.
It really is a great hobby!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a back up gen is always a great plan!


----------



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

WUOTE="iowagold, post: 87089, member: 36614"]
a back up gen is always a great plan!
[/QUOTE]
When everything else fails I have this old vector 1200 watt DC/AC inverter in the truck.
Been in there about 12 years and it shows but the unit works perfectly.
I thought the vibration from the Cummins turbo would shake it to death at first but it held up.
Always handy for jobsites and whatever needs some juice when there are no outlets.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

cosmic said:


> WUOTE="iowagold, post: 87089, member: 36614"]
> a back up gen is always a great plan!





> WHEN Everything else fails I have this old vector 1200 watt DC/AC inverter in the truck.
> Been in there about 12 years and it shows but the unit works perfectly.
> I thought the vibration from the Cummins turbo would shake it to death at first but it held up.
> Always handy for jobsites and whatever needs some juice when there are no outlets.


Buddy of mine can’t have a generator at his condo but can string an extension cord from his truck (envoy w/ second battery) through the window.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea kinda weird on condo rules...
hummm if it was not for the noise maybe generlink?
they make those battery pack inverters on wheels these days.
if you had a second battery pack on a wagon to pull out you might get a bit of run time.


----------



## cosmic (Jul 1, 2021)

OTE="drmerdp, post: 87201, member: 33186"]
Buddy of mine can’t have a generator at his condo but can string an extension cord from his truck (envoy w/ second battery) through the window.
[/QUOTE]
Back in 2004 I ran a 750w inverter connected to my ford ranger all night long. Kept the tv, fans and lights on for 5 nights. The truck was quiet and it was just me and my dog.
You have to have a good battery and the vehicle needs to run the entire time so the alternator can supply the power to the inverter rather than drain the battery. The inverter needs to be sized to the vehicle alternator .
The inverter in my dodge is 1200w and the alternator is 130 amp plenty of power, I try not to run full loads.
This system is why I love the inverter generators, same concept, smaller package.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The inverter came in yesterday. I didn't have much time to play around with it since I had to leave to go out of town. I did take it out of the box to look it over. The spark arrestor on it was gnarly. It was the typical wire-mesh cage inserted down into the exhaust pipe, but there was also a thick, extra wire-lace cover over the exhaust as well. I could not see light through it. It looked extremely restrictive. I removed all of that mess. I may have picked up an extra half horsepower just from unclogging the exhaust. 

I'm going to install the NGK plug, prep it, and test it tomorrow morning. I'll also take some scope readings. It seems like a really nice unit. Very hard to beat for the price.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I had an opportunity this morning to finally prep the new inverter and give it the first test run. I had already removed the spark arrestor. I replaced the Torch spark plug with the NGK plug I had ordered. I put some synthetic 10w30 in it. Buttoned it all back up again. Fueled it up. It started on the second or third pull. I was amazed at how quiet it is. It seems to run very smooth with the NGK plug and the 10w30 oil. I ran it for about 40 minutes, during which time I pulled out the DDM and the scope. But that conversation is for the Waveform thread, which I am now off to post about. It was an adventure, as you will discover.

I finally got me a Honda*. 

*ish


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a quick question. If I parallel connect my two Wen inverters, how will that effect total wattage? It was my understanding that the two inverters would pool their total outputs and load share. I'm not sure that is correct. The bigger Wen is 3.5 kw while the smaller is 1.8 kw. In parallel, will I only have 3.6 kw total between the two inverters? 

If so, there may be no real advantage to using them in parallel, especially since the bigger Wen already outputs 3.5 kw.

I saw a video of a Honda 7000is paralleled to a smaller Honda 2200. The 7000is did not appear to be limited by the output of the 2200, but was able to offload a portion of the load to the 2200. So, I'm a bit confused.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most mfgs like you to use the same exact model of gen and close serial numbers as well for the para to work right.

honda eu series included.

yea there is almost any thing found on you tube these days...
but is it right?
the quick answer is no.

so what does wen say about mixing and matching gens?
i would stick to what they say.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> most mfgs like you to use the same exact model of gen and close serial numbers as well for the para to work right.
> 
> honda eu series included.
> 
> ...


All they say is that it increases power when you add a second inverter. They don't seem to discuss what happens when you mix and match different wattage-rated inverters. The information I've read about paralleling inverters, generally, is that you can only double the wattage of the smallest generator in the loop. If you have a 5 kw inverter and a 2 kw inverter and connect them together, you're only going to be able to use 2 kw from the 5 kw inverter if that logic plays out. I don't know if that's true for all inverters or just certain designs. I can always use my two inverters separately if I need all of the wattage and manually load-balance. It would be cool to be able to do that automatically using the parallel feature, though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

If I'm understanding the video, it appears the full power of both inverters are available. It looked like he had both inverters at their max output.


----------

